# How open are you with your ideas, thoughts and feelings?



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Thoughts, feelings, etc. They change so fast that what I tell you now is not the case five minutes later. So I do not care if anyone knows what I thought or felt 5 minutes ago. 
I will keep to myself valuable ideas so I can implement them myself
I will not keep my feelings from anyone. I deem myself completely pure. I would love to share what I feel.
I am not a pervert and I do not have any thoughts that are not appropriate for telling to an auditory of people. Moreover, it is important for you to hear what I think about you, because it is true.


----------

